# 1/8" Plastic glass door track



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Just wanted to share.... I had been lookign for 1/8" black glass track to do front sliding doors on a viv looked forever and finally found it

It looks like from my order you get a foot of bottom and top per for .55 foot It comes in 12' sections so I called and and they will cut it
in 4' or 6' to save you on oversize shipping

http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/2006_Ma ... atalog=otm


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice find.


Bookmarked.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Finnaly! thank you.


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

Few other links from this old thread http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... glass+door


http://wwhardware.com/catalog.cfm/group ... showprod/1

http://www.knapeandvogt.com/Plastic_Tra ... etails.437


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

usplastics.com or
tapplastics.com are also good places


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Got em today you do get 12' of each track so 24' total (12' top and 12' bottom) 

They did get me for $5 cut fee but that was for all the cutting not each

I had see some of the other links but I wanted black to match the tank trim


----------



## TundraDragons (Jan 24, 2013)

does anyone know if the 1/8" track works ok with 3/32" glass? that's all my local hardware store carries.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

TundraDragons said:


> does anyone know if the 1/8" track works ok with 3/32" glass? that's all my local hardware store carries.


It will fit, but there will be some slop between the tracks and the glass. You will also need some weatherstripping, or another type of seal to keep flies from walking out the gap between doors.


----------

